# Login Issues - Darn Cookie Monster



## Jae

All,

The TTF sometimes plays hard ball and refuses to let you stay logged in.

Try this small script that destroys all your cookies, then restart your browser. If this doesnt work, then manually remove the cookies from your browser (link to follow).

Delete Cookies

Hope this assists.

Jae


----------



## ibiswhitett

What if you don't want to delete all your cookies - some of mine are really useful? Which cookies should you individually delete to stay logged in to the .co.uk site. I can log on to the .com site no problem but despite deleting all cooking I could find relating to the .co.uk site, I still can't log on. What's more... if you can't log on then you can't add or reply to a post for help!!

I had to log onto the .com site to post this - it is the .co.uk site that I am having problems with - please someone E-mail me a solution!!

Aaarrrgh!!!


----------



## j8keith

ibiswhitett said:


> What if you don't want to delete all your cookies - some of mine are really useful? Which cookies should you individually delete to stay logged in to the .co.uk site. I can log on to the .com site no problem but despite deleting all cooking I could find relating to the .co.uk site, I still can't log on. What's more... if you can't log on then you can't add or reply to a post for help!!
> 
> I had to log onto the .com site to post this - it is the .co.uk site that I am having problems with - please someone E-mail me a solution!!
> 
> Aaarrrgh!!!


+1


----------



## Wallsendmag

I think the cookies are Icandi but I could be wrong


----------



## rory182

It's effing infuriating! Makes the forum very frustrating to use.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Prob must be your end, as the majority of us do not have the prob. Click link & follow instructions, for most browsers.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188

Hoggy.


----------



## ian222

I am having trouble for the forst time now, i have both chrome and IE and when i type in ********.co.uk it changes it to ttforum.co.uk so there is no way of me logging in on the correct site in the first place. I have deleted cookies but still no joy except for now when i am logged in on ttforum.co.uk but it still logs me back out after a while.


----------



## kazinak

ian222 said:


> I am having trouble for the forst time now, i have both chrome and IE and when i type in ********.co.uk it changes it to ttforum.co.uk so there is no way of me logging in on the correct site in the first place. I have deleted cookies but still no joy except for now when i am logged in on ttforum.co.uk but it still logs me back out after a while.


+1


----------



## paul4281

Cannot log in using tapatalk from my iPhone & using ie8 from my laptop since middle of this week. Managed to do this post via safari on my iPhone which is hard work.


----------



## dubberdean

This is really rather annoying. :x


----------



## John-H

Unfortunately we've suffered the same problems and can't do much about it as it's a server related issue and we don't have direct access. The TTOC don't own the forum only help moderate and administer it. We are awaiting a proper fix for this issue which seems to have kicked off again because of the rationalising of the forum URL to www.ttforum.co.uk and not www.******** with the hyphen. At the moment the forum is resolving to "ttforum" and old cached DNS entries or old URLs are causing a mismatch. There is something you can try which I posted on the other support thread and emailed TTOC web members:



> (1) Firstly you need to make sure you try to log into
> "http://www.ttforum.co.uk" and change your favourites link to match if you
> use one.
> 
> (2) Close all browsers.
> 
> (3) Clear what's called the DNS cache which should help keep you pointing
> at the correct URL and avoid seeing "site maintenance" notices. In Windows
> XP enter the command "ipconfig /flushdns". Click the "Start" button and
> select "Run", type in "ipconfig /flushdns" and hit return. A command box
> should open momentarily and the command will be executed.
> 
> (4) The next problem is to do with cookies. The fix is to delete cookies
> from your browser as explained in this thread which you can view without
> being logged on - this should get you out of an endless log on loop:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188
> 
> For those of a more technical nature you could try deleting only the
> ******** and ttforum etc cookies in your cookie list which will avoid
> affecting cookies related to other websites. In Internet Explorer: Tools >
> Internet Options > Browsing History > View Files.
> 
> Hopefully that will fix the issue. Make sure you have one browser open
> when deleting cookies and that "preserve favourites" is not ticked when
> deleting.
> 
> (5) Close the browser then open a new one before attempting to log in again.


Hopefully that will work. Although you may still get logged out again occasionally which is another cookie issue at least you shouldn't get stuck in a loop. Hopefully a proper fix will be applied soon. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## dean_watford

Hi,

just thought I would let you know that this is a current (annoying) problem on Chrome and FF. basically you login but as soon as you go tot he board it logs out again.

Not affecting IE9 thought as far as I can see.

Thanks
Dean


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dash said:


> A quick look at the cookies with my packet sniffer show this:
> Set-Cookie: phpbb3_ttf_u=1; expires=Tue, 19-Feb-2013 09:30:41 GMT; path=/; domain=*ttforum.co.uk.*; HttpOnly
> 
> Whilst, technically, you can put a dot at the end of a domain name to indicate that it's a full address, nobody ever does this apart from people who manage DNS entries.
> 
> My browser (Firefox), is not accepting a cookie for "ttforum.co.uk." from the web-site "ttforum.co.uk". I think this is normal secure behaviour to stop sub-domains from pushing a cookie out to a parent host.
> 
> Jae will need to figure this out, but until then just use the forum with the trailing dot and you _should_ be fine.


----------



## John-H

Thanks for that - I'll pass it on


----------



## mighTy Tee

To resolve Firefox:

Go TOOLS -> OPTIONS-> PRIVACY -> REMOVE INDIVIDUAL COOKIES

Then remove all cookie which have "TTF........."

Simples :wink:


----------



## John-H

You can delete individual cookies in IE8 too


----------



## burns

Anyone know why I'm currently having to log on twice each time I visit? I suppose I should be grateful I can get on at all (after being unable to for a couple of days last week).

On the home screen I log on using the boxes at the left hand side. Press enter.

Next thing, I'm at the blue login screen and have to enter it all again. :roll:

It's the same whether I'm at home or at work.

Edit to add: I've deleted all my cookies both at home and at work, and still have this problem.


----------



## brittan

If you are using a bookmark or favourite to get to where you login then that may be set to *www.********.co.uk* or *www.********.com* which are no longer valid site addresses but do forward you to the correct site, *www.ttforum.co.uk*, hence 2 logins.

If so just change your bookmark/favourite.


----------



## burns

brittan said:


> If you are using a bookmark or favourite to get to where you login then that may be set to *www.********.co.uk* or *www.********.com* which are no longer valid site addresses but do forward you to the correct site, *www.ttforum.co.uk*, hence 2 logins.
> 
> If so just change your bookmark/favourite.


Nope, I type it in manually at work, and have cleared all cookies, so I just go straight to www.ttforum.co.uk rather than the old-style address.

Any other ideas? Please...I beg of you!!!


----------



## John-H

Are you logging into the home page and then clicking Forum on the tab Sara? There is a fault still with the tabs logging you out. Stay clear of big tabs for the moment. You could type in the same but add "forum" on the end i.e.:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum

That will take you directly there without tabbing it :wink:


----------



## brittan

burns said:


> Any other ideas? Please...I beg of you!!!


Begging is good but sadly useless. Even my last suggestion was way above my knowledge. :roll:


----------



## stevebeechTA

As much as I love this site, Its doing my head in :x it just logs me out all the time :x . Every time I post I copy and paste just in case it does it. every time i move from one section to another its does it :x I have cleared the cookies and deleted my fave tab and put it in manually "www.ttforum.co.uk" and still does logs me out :x . can anyone help.


----------



## stevebeechTA

Just noticed, if I use the "jump to" bit to navigate round the forum then it does not, as yet log me off  hope this lasts. if any one is having the same issues as me then it might be worth trying. So it does make me think its a forum prob rather than a prob on my lap top.


----------



## John-H

Is this just on the one PC or device?

When you deleted the cookies did you have "preserve favourites" checked? If you did the old forum cookies won't have been deleted.


----------



## zakkiaz

OMG! at last it's took me 2 months to get logged on again, Hope to god this is the end of it now and will be able get back on again. :?


----------



## stevebeechTA

It must be the forum, as when I am logged out it states on the user board that I am logged in. I have just noticed this. I think that I am clearing them all, I did not notice the "preserve Favourites" bit. where do I find that?

cheers steve


----------



## John-H

It's at the top of the second dialogue box in the first post here:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188


----------



## ian222

Still cant login on chrome!


----------



## John-H

I'm not familiar with Chrome but did you delete the cookies and make sure that "favourite" websites are not preserved (if that option exists) like in Internet Explorer? Also it may be worth upgrading to the latest version of Chrome just in case there is an issue there. You could also try temporarily turning off any protection software you have running to see if something is being blocked.

Is this on a mobile or PC?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I use Chrome with no probs with loggin-in, pics or avators, try updating to the latest version, I'm using Ver 17.0.963.79 m.
Click the spanner icon @ top right, options, under the hood, & clear browsing data.
Hoggy.


----------



## greyhound

cant login on my samsung tablet, its really killing my buzz!!


----------



## John-H

What error message do you get?


----------



## greyhound

John-H said:


> What error message do you get?


No error, log in 'successfull' but instantly logs me out or something


----------



## John-H

Did you try deleting cookies as explained here: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188 ?


----------



## greyhound

John-H said:


> Did you try deleting cookies as explained here: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188 ?


Thanks John, works now,


----------



## Gazzer

every time i click search it logs me out........any ideas?


----------



## John-H

Are you clicking the SEARCH tab next to the TTOC tab? It doesn't actually log you out - if you back out again you are still logged in. click the search link next to members instead.


----------



## ScooTTer

greyhound said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> What error message do you get?
> 
> 
> 
> No error, log in 'successfull' but instantly logs me out or something
Click to expand...

I too have Android, but can't find where my cookies are. Are they called "Certificates"? Anyway, if we can get back on I might even renew my wife's lapsed membership as she's "tablet only".

Greyhound - You've resolved the same issues. What did you do? Thanks.

Just realised there's a drop-down options box within the browser (why it's not easily accesible through "settings" I've no idea!) and I've cleared cookies - fingers crossed.


----------



## deviii1972

Amazing - had loads of trouble logging in but followed the advice in this thread and finally made it!

Chers, Darren


----------



## John-H

Well done! I sorted your sig strip out for you (you had all code disabled). You just need to post in the new members thread so Andrew can see you.


----------



## Skeee

http://www.justjaredjr.com/2012/07/10/c ... -me-maybe/

I always get rid of all my cookies, and all works fine in Firefox.


----------



## redzed

I'v been a member for many years, but have been without a beloved TT for 18 months now.

I have tried to log on with my original user name, but cannot remember my original password. I am also stuck as to resetting it, as since then, I have changed ISPs and do not have access to my old emails (therefore can't complete the reset process). Likewise, I can't even contact the administrators, as I have had to generate a new log-in and I have access to pm'ing them directly 

Can anyone advise how I can reactivate/access my old account and username plz?

I have hunted high and low to find a solution. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

I should be able to sort this for you - what's your original username that you want to re-activate? As soon as you let me know I'll use your new account's email for your old account and send you a temporary password


----------

